# hide aways w/ the chrome bumper



## gotmy68goat (Feb 21, 2009)

Greetings... Does anyone know what it takes to convert a 68 to the hideaway headlights on the chrome bumper, not the endura? Will the hideaways fit on the chrome? Thanks.


----------



## g-mack (May 22, 2008)

For what it's worth, the '68 I had back in high school had hideaways with a chrome bumper, I assume it came that way from the factory. Never could get them to work right, though.


----------

